# Indian prawn curry



## Storm123 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi all
I have some medium sized tiger prawns. I'm going to make a curry sauce and then add them at the last minute to cook for about 2 minutes. My dilemma is: How to use the heads!! 

I've removed the prawns' shells, and left the tail and head on, but should I leave the heads on, and put them whole into the curry sauce?? The heads give so much flavour, but on the other hand, I don't want the sauce going all foamy. Or should I remove the heads, make a stock with them on the side, skim off the foam, and reduce, and then add to the curry sauce as needed. Or... should I fry the heads with the onions and peppers and then remove and make a little stock / reduction from the fried heads so that I can use this to add to my curry at the end?

Here's what I'm thinking for the recipe:

My sauce :
Butter and coconut oil to fry (or ghee)
Onion finely chopped
One green pepper chopped
Fresh coriander stalks chopped
4 cloves garlic, crushed
1 big 'thumb' of fresh ginger, crushed.


My curry powder (I may comment later, having decided to add something to this. It's an experiment)
1 tsp cumin seeds ground to a powder
1 tsp fennel seeds ground
2 tsp coriander seeds ground to a powder
2 tsp paprika
1 tsp tumeric
2 tsp dried red devil chillies crushed

2 cinnamon sticks
curry leaves (alas I don't have fresh here, so I'm using dried)
Tinned tomatoes - polpa.
half a cup of Coconut milk (optional)

Method.
Fry the onions and the green pepper with the cinnamon in butter and coconut oil. Stir . Add the ginger, garlic, curry leaves, and prawn heads, stir until prawn heads change colour, then remove and put into a pot. Add the curry powder and stir. Add the tin of tomatoes (broken up, pulp) and the coriander stalks. Allow to simmer gently for 20 min. Meanwhile get the prawn heads into a pot with water and bring to a slow simmer, to reduce. Adjust the seasoning and spice of the curry sauce (add green chillies if required). Add a small ladel full of the reduced prawn head stock, and coconut milk if you like it, heat through until the sauce is bubbling, and then add the prawns and switch off the heat. Add chopped coriander and put the lid on. Eat the next day...


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Storm123 said:


> and left the tail and head on, but should I leave the heads on, and put them whole into the curry sauce??


I think either way would work. I'd be inclined to pan fry the prawns shell on separately and then remove the heads and squeeze the red' head juice' into the curry sauce. Then shell the prawns and add to the cooked curry sauce.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Storm123 said:


> and left the tail and head on, but should I leave the heads on, and put them whole into the curry sauce??


I think either way would work. When I make prawn curry, I pan fry the prawns shell on separately and then remove the heads and squeeze the red' head juice' into the curry sauce. Then shell the prawns and add to the cooked curry sauce.

But the way your recipe describes doing it seems OK to me.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Personally, I would leave the heads on, unless you, or your guests might be grossed out by it.


----------

